# Fruit & Vegetables



## LondonPigeon

I never see pigeons eat fruit and vegetables

and I once remember when I was younger in school, a person put some pieces of apple on the floor outside, the ferals ran to it, then saw what it was didnt touch it and walked away, but when he threw some crisps the pigeons returned quikcly and ate the snack.

I was wandering why is that Pigeons dont like to eat vegetables and fruits? as it can be good for them, and can provide them with healthy vitamin c, as well as other nutriutions for their bodies.

Because it would be nice if I could feed ferals some fruits to give them a healthy diet.


----------



## Mistifire

They are designed to eat small pieces of food, They cant really take a bite out of it with the way their beaks are. If someone cut up an apple into small pieces they may see that it is food and eat it. 

I have seen some people's posts where they said they had pigeons eatting fruits and veggies.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi LP

Pigeons will eat leafy green vegetables such as kale, romaine and other types of lettuce. Ours get kale at least once a week and really love it. We usually chop ours up but some people will throw the whole stalk or leaf to them and they will tear it up and eat it.

I've never had any luck getting them to eat fruit. Now songbirds really love fruit and when I rehabbed songbirds would try to make sure they had fruit such as grapes, blueberries, mulberries, apples, etc. every day. Never, ever, give any bird Avocado as it will kill them.


----------



## LondonPigeon

thanks

I know Wood Pigeons eat fruits, but I think its only berries on trees

I can cut small pieces of lettuce and give it to them with seeds or small pieces of wholewheat bread it will be healthy food for the birds


----------



## pdpbison

Hi LP,


The ferals here brouse low weeds and small plants of various kinds, and also eat the Olives on the ground which fall from Olive Trees...and similarly with other small Fruits but those are scarce here.

Those accustomed from long habit of never having had access to such things will not tend to eat them...unless they see another Pigeon eating them, where, then, they will try it, or even learn that they can do it and like it..!

Years ago I had a wonderful older Hen who was wise in all these matters, and she would alsways show any new-comers by example, so that they too would adopt the practices.

Without her, it is pretty hard for me to get anyone to do it...

Although I have had good luck with some kinds of dried Sea Weed, where the various Morning Doves and Pigeons I have in here seemed to like it and to go through it pretty fast.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## LondonPigeon

pdpbison said:


> Hi LP,
> 
> 
> The ferals here brouse low weeds and small plants of various kinds, and also eat the Olives on the ground which fall from Olive Trees...and similarly with other small Fruits but those are scarce here.
> 
> Those accustomed from long habit of never having had access to such things will not tend to eat them...unless they see another Pigeon eating them, where, then, they will try it, or even learn that they can do it and like it..!
> 
> Years ago I had a wonderful older Hen who was wise in all these matters, and she would alsways show any new-comers by example, so that they too would adopt the practices.
> 
> Without her, it is pretty hard for me to get anyone to do it...
> 
> Although I have had good luck with some kinds of dried Sea Weed, where the various Morning Doves and Pigeons I have in here seemed to like it and to go through it pretty fast.
> 
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas



thanks Phil


----------



## mr squeaks

While I don't give Squeaks fruit, I do give him bits of green. 

When making a salad, I'll pinch off tiny bits and drop them. He nails 'em in a heartbeat! That bird is FAST! 

Found out by accident that he liked greens when I accidently dropped a small piece while preparing a salad for lunch. When I looked down to pick it up, Squeaks got to it first! No green!


----------



## LondonPigeon

I just want to give the best possible food for the ferals becuase I care about them

I know they mainly eat birdseeds but with some wholegrain bread and lettuce and maybe the odd small washed cut peanut, with water, they would really enjoy that feast


----------



## Skyeking

Some leafy greens like kale, spinach and endive will do, birdseed is best, and a little tiny bit of peanuts and whole grain bread won't hurt.....and top it of with a tip proof bowl of fresh water. They will thank you for it.


----------

